# For Deborah - Mr Wookie's Car Seat



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

<span style="color:#ff0000">I feel a passion about this issue now, since we were hit a week and half ago by a drunk driver. Sara and I both know, that Wookie would have died in the accident had he not been in his car seat. And really as far as accidents go, this was a minor accident, the guy that hit us was not going more then 50 MPH and we were sitting at a red light. It was minor. Imagine if you are on a highway going better then 60 MPH and someone else going at least that fast hits you. OHHH NO thank you!

So here is Mr Wookie's car seat, it's a Lookout Console Car Seat. It has two belts that hold it onto the console, one goes back and buckles to the bottom and back of the seats and the other belt secures the front part of the seat down onto the console. There is also the buckle that holds Wookie into the car seat. The clip that came with the car seat was HUGE and heavy so my husband changed it for me to the one you see in the picture.

Please, please, if you are one of the pet parents that has been having fun riding around with your darling sitting in your lap on on the front seat. STOP! An air bag can do serious damage to a child that is 60 pounds, imagine the damage it could do to your dog! 

Put your dog in a car seat, carrier or otherwise buckled up in the back seat.

You may never know how thankful you will be. I certainly never would have guessed how my stomach would turn and my knees would shake, after our accident, when I thought of what could have happened to Mr Wookie. The Police and EMTs let me know how impressed they were that he rides in a car seat and one EMT shared a few stories with me.... and they were VERY sad.

Ok my new mantra, "Every one is buckled in, skin and fur."

enJOY!
Melanie







</span>


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Where did you get that!?! I think Kosmo would actually not mind that one since he'd still be so close to me :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

I agree, mine would love that! After reading about your accident the other day I am going to make sure mine are buckled in too. How terrible for you!

We should all be buckling our pets!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Where did you get that!?! I think Kosmo would actually not mind that one since he'd still be so close to me :smilie_daumenpos:[/B]


I actually got Wookie's car seat from an SM member that was selling it here.

However it's available online many places. And believe me the prices range a lot so shop well.

Here are a few URLS to get you started.

http://www.allpetfurniture.com/Snoozer-Pet...TR-SZR1066.html

http://www.petsnap.com/consolelot.htm

http://www.handsnpaws.com/category/.carconsolelookoutseat/

<a href="http://www.nextag.com/dog-console-car-seat/search-html" target="_blank">http://www.nextag.com/dog-console-car-seat/search-html
</a>
http://www.gwlittle.com/Detail.aspx?ProductID=347

http://www.allpetsconsidered.com/xq/aspx/i...qx/products.htm

http://www.petco.com/product/13417/Snoozer...e-Lookouts.aspx

And this a MUST READ, I forgot to post it in my Original Post:

http://www.dog-car-seats.com/how-to-install.htm

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for the links Mel! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Thank you for posting the information and your personal story about how your car seat saved Wookie's life. Josie always rides in her seat in the back because I can't shut off the airbags to my front seat and she's not as dainty as the Wookster. 

Josie says: May I edit your mantra so it rhymes? Everyone gets buckled in, all the furkids and the skin.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I have a lookout carseat for Miss Skylar Sue that I put in the backseat...it is terrible...she cries constantly when she is in it and makes our road trips miserable...the console one might be better since she would be up front...what size do you have?? how much does your baby weigh?? Skylar's weight goes between 9-91/2 lbs...and I drive a car not an suv...so I don't know if one would work..thanks for the input...


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

Totally agree. I hope that you all are doing well. Drunk drivers are the pits. However, the national average is that (on weekends) 1 out of every 5 people that you see on the roads are legally drunk. Beware for your furbabies and your children.

Love and Peace - Chris and 2
*
“The only safe amount of alcohol when you are mixing driving and drinking is zero -- double zeros, no alcohol.”*
_— Tina Pascoe, executive director of Los Angeles MADD_


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Thats great!!!!! We don't get them here. Bentley always goes under the seat but Brie like the lap :brownbag: :brownbag: She needs one of those!!!!!! But its way too big to ship :smcry:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have the large "Look Out" car seat - it fits Archie and Abbey together. I use a coupler attached to the seat belt straps to restrain them. The console seat usually fits a pup up to 4 lbs....something to consider....

We don't go anywhere without them strapped into their car seat. :thumbsup:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

Melanie, is that the oversize console seat or the regular console seat?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

The regular sized console seat (for a car) only fits up to 4lbs.

The "oversize" console seat is for an SUV and fits up to 12lbs or so.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I love the mantra. Certainly words to live by! :rockon:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Thank you for posting the information and your personal story about how your car seat saved Wookie's life. Josie always rides in her seat in the back because I can't shut off the airbags to my front seat and she's not as dainty as the Wookster.
> 
> Josie says: May I edit your mantra so it rhymes? Everyone gets buckled in, all the furkids and the skin.[/B]


Josie you are just one smart cookie, I love how you edited it.

Ok all, *Everyone gets buckled in, all the furkids and the skin!
*
*gigigirlz *Mr Wookie is almost 3 pounds and we have the smaller Console Car Seat. It holds up to 4 pounds. If you look at some of the URL pages I posted they give you measurements to use to see what size can work for you. GOOD LUCK!

*bentleyboy *Trade you a Car Seat for a Hot Dog bag for Glory? It would be my pleasure to mail one to you!

*2MaltMom *GOOD FOR YOU, and the A Team.

*Jadey *Smaller size NOT oversized.

Thank you all for loving your dogs so much!

Happy Mother's Day to you all,
Melanie


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Thank you so very much for the information. I still don't even like my teenage kids in the front seat of the car. It seems like my human kids just got out of car seats and now Rylee needs one. It also seems harder to install than a child car seat.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Melanie could you explain how you modified the strap-in thingy? Bella uses the one that came with her seat but it does weigh her down quite a bit. I would love to know how to make it more comfortable for her.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Melanie, I hope everyone heeds your warning. There was a car accident here that was so minor that neither vehicle's air bags deployed. However, a little Yorkie riding in one of the vehicles was killed. 

I have the carseat below for Shotzi. I use a step-in harness that attaches to the car seat. I also attached the carseat to the back seat. Hopefully if we were ever in accident, Shotzi would survive.
[attachment=37275:car_seat.jpg]

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

you are so right. it is necessary to protect the dogs in the car.
I too often don't do, but will remember this post each time we get in the car, and put heini in his bag, even for short distances.

thank you 

glad mr. wookie and you are well up!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I have this Lookout type 2 seat from dog.com:

http://www.dog.com/item/lookout-type-2/

And this padded car harness from GW Little:


http://www.gwlittle.com/prod/Car-Seats-and...arness_470.aspx

I have it in the back seat. It works great. The only thing to be aware of is that the metal on the clip gets hot if your car windows aren't tinted and you live in a warm climate. Nikki is always very calm in her seat. She can lie down or sit up, but it still has a great restraint.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

First -- I'm sooooooooooooooo glad that Mr. Wookie is OK. :thumbsup: And second, how are you and Sara? I hope that you're not badly injured. :grouphug: 

Thanks for reminding everyone about this safety issue. Hubby and I have arguments about this all the time. :smilie_tischkante: 

Tilly has the console car seat from GWLittle (in pink of course) and the harness from GWLittle with her name on it. This harness is only used with the car seats -- it's not a harness for walking. :chili: 

Lacie has another lookout car seat that attaches to the back of my passengers seat. We go in hubby's Jeep most of the time and he has the backseats laying flat, so Lacie rides backwards behind my seat. The bottom of her car seat is actually sitting on the flat jeep seats. She also has the car seat harness with her name on it. :aktion033: 

The one I worry about is Nellie. :angry: She weighs 82 pounds but rides free in the back of the Jeep. I have talked and talked and talked to hubby till I'm blue in the face :smscare2: about having a seat belt on her but he refuses. I'm still working on him and will show him this post to encourage him again.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> First -- I'm sooooooooooooooo glad that Mr. Wookie is OK. :thumbsup: And second, how are you and Sara? I hope that you're not badly injured. :grouphug:
> 
> Thanks for reminding everyone about this safety issue. Hubby and I have arguments about this all the time. :smilie_tischkante:
> 
> ...


YEAH for Tilly and Lacie! OH goodness for Nellie. At that weight she would fly fast and hard into something. YES please have your hubby read this thread...

HUBBY, secure Nellie please. Don't be sorry later. It is a pain you never wish to feel.

My shoulder is a lot better thank you, my right wrist is still sore a lot. My darn right foot is sore too, and now I think I hit the brakes harder or something. Sara is still having the nasty headaches on and off and she goes back to her doctor on Friday, I go back to mine on Monday. Thank you for asking.

Love to you and your pack,
Melanie


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Melanie could you explain how you modified the strap-in thingy? Bella uses the one that came with her seat but it does weigh her down quite a bit. I would love to know how to make it more comfortable for her.[/B]


OH well, I will have to get with my Mr MacGyver,  and find out how he did it for Wookie. My husband loves Mr Wookie so much and always tells him, "you are the best doggie ever." So when the carseat came and I said, "oh my goodness this clip is heavy" he took my SUV off and came with with it changed. I was so thankful.

I will let you know,
Melanie


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Melanie, I hope everyone heeds your warning. There was a car accident here that was so minor that neither vehicle's air bags deployed. However, a little Yorkie riding in one of the vehicles was killed.
> 
> I have the carseat below for Shotzi. I use a step-in harness that attaches to the car seat. I also attached the carseat to the back seat. Hopefully if we were ever in accident, Shotzi would survive.
> [attachment=37275:car_seat.jpg]
> ...


Carla, good for you and Shotzi! I won one of those carseats in a raffle just a bit before I got Glory. However she is not fond of it so she rides in the SleepyPod most times.

I hope that everyone heeds this warning also. I have been wracking my brain trying to think of a great way to get this word out to many fast, as I have about the Life Vests for dogs.

I am so sad for the people that lost their Yorkie, I wonder if they ever thought about a dog carseat. How sad.

Thank you for sharing the photo of another type of carseat! I know the console carseat won't work for everyone. 

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*today I put heini in his safe bag again. this thread made me think! 

I took a picture of it. he is strapped with the seat belt, the bag can be closed on the sides.

[attachment=37336:Gr__en_n...P1080574.JPG]



:thumbsup: THANKS MELANIE for bringing the real danger back into my mind!


*


----------



## onedebora (Dec 26, 2007)

I am so glad that you and Wookie are okay!!

And here I was grumbling regarding the new CA bill that will probably be law in the near future banning dog's from sitting on their owner's laps while driving. California law proposes ban on lap pets in car But, after reading about your own experience and you even provided the links for the console carrier, I will definitely be purchasing one. Thank you so much for sharing this info.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I think all dogs should be buckled in. For their safety, yours and any passengers.

Here's Jax in his Lookout Seat

Look I fit in my seat great!
[attachment=37467:jax_car_seat_3.jpg]

And it's comfy! I'm going to nap!!!
[attachment=37468:Jax_Car_Seat.jpg]


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for posting all the links and the important reminder to everyone. Glad you and Wookie are OK.
Uno has just a plain old dual door carrier we seatbelt him into for vet visits that he is not too fond of so I will check into the Lookout versions to see if he'd enjoy that more.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Heini and Ajax you both ROCK! Good for you, that your Mommies understand car safety.

For everyone else, thank you for letting me know that I have jogged some new thoughts for you.

Believe me, every time I get into my SUV I look at Wookie's carseat and say a prayer of thanks. I also shiver a bit sometimes thinking of what could have happened without it.

AND also Bella please tell you Mommie that my Mr MacGyver, used a metal cutter and cut the other clip off, then got a new clip at Lowe's Home Improvement that had a part that would bend. He bent it as carefully as he could onto the strap of the carseat and it's worked great.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------

